# Buttons zum Anstecken machen lassen?



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
weiß einer wo man sich solche Buttons zum Anstecken machen lassen kann?
Wenn ich in Google such dann finde ich nur Buttons für Webseiten  .

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Mamphil (16. Januar 2007)

Hast du mal nach "Ansteck-Buttons" gesucht?
http://www.button-lounge.de/
http://www.ansteckbuttons.de/
http://www.buttonrausch.de/start.html
http://www.mia-mai.de/
Sind die ersten Ergebnisse...


----------

